# Has anyone rode the Flow NX2-AT?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It is so early in the season I doubt you will get any reviews from the average rider.
Many people have demoed them but that is usually just a few hours on a hill. If they were lucky or are very connected they got to ride them for a day or two. 

Again that will be a very select top notch rider not the average guy.

Going on a limb here and my bias as I love my Flows and have the 13 NX2 AT-SE's if you enjoyed the feeling of the Flows and were comfortable with the powerstrap pressure on your foot. The time required to set them up and the time, hassle of not sitting down or what ever reason you want to use.

I would think that you would be very happy with a higher, better quality version of what you used. This with the statement you made "but thinking I made a mistake going the traditional 2 strap system" 2nd guessing yourself

I rode my boys board with Flux bindings. I loved the feel of them and after a very short time I was able to stand and strap in. I would not want to do that every day though. Again this is for me as this is what I prefer and I stated that up front. You will find many people don't prefer Flows which they found something that really works for them. 

Follow your gut I'm sure you'll love them


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

slyder said:


> It is so early in the season I doubt you will get any reviews from the average rider.
> Many people have demoed them but that is usually just a few hours on a hill. If they were lucky or are very connected they got to ride them for a day or two.
> 
> Again that will be a very select top notch rider not the average guy.
> ...


Thanks! I figured it would be hard to get a review since they just came out, but never hurts to try, lol. Maybe Wired will chip in since they have them and might have been able to give them a run. I looked through the other 20-page threads on these, but didn't see much outside of prototype testing on the new strap which the AT doesnt have.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My buddy rode the new strap and he felt it was a completely different feel. He thought it pulled the boot better and that the bindings felt more responsive.

I don't think they redesigned the power strap but they did add the new ratchets which are even better than the last redesign on the ratchets. They are super smooth and much easier to use. The larger release tab is awesome and even the bigger ratchet tab.

I'm sure others will chime in its only 8am on a Sunday most people may still be sauced from last night....


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Slyder, have you done any carpet boarding yet or are you still being lazy/ in denial you have them since you can't really board yet?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

john doe said:


> Slyder, have you done any carpet boarding yet or are you still being lazy/ in denial you have them since you can't really board yet?


Your killing me, haven't pulled them from the box. I really should but I'm too lazy & busy to un-mount my old gear then mount the new bindings.

Plus I was kinda waiting for the whole setup as kinda present to myself. Nothing like putting together a new toy to play with. Like getting a new toy with no batteries. Looks cool and awesome but doesn't play well.

Family been commanding all my time lately too. House projects, kid broke his hand, life in general. I've got a some time yet, I'll do a video to make it up to you for the long wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> My buddy rode the new strap and he felt it was a completely different feel. He thought it pulled the boot better and that the bindings felt more responsive.
> 
> I don't think they redesigned the power strap but they did add the new ratchets which are even better than the last redesign on the ratchets. They are super smooth and much easier to use. The larger release tab is awesome and even the bigger ratchet tab.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in its only 8am on a Sunday most people may still be sauced from last night....


My local Flow rep essentially said the same thing - the new hybrid strap really locks your boot into the binding, and is meant for those individuals who have been asking to ride Flows really tight. 

I ended up going with the ATs, mainly because I have become wary of early adopting brand new tech...although if the reviews are good this year I might just buy a new hybrid strap and Frankenstein it onto the ATs


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a pair of nx2-ats a few weeks ago and have been dying to put them on. Unfortunately my boots are in VT and I'm stuck in CT. Although some of the mid-VT mountains have started getting/making snow so I'm hoping I'll have a chance to ride in the next month or so, even if it is a white ribbon of death setup.


----------



## tatoslap (Mar 15, 2012)

Seems like the AT vs SE argument boils down to how well the new hybrid system toe-strap is working out? The traditional straps speak for themselves but a review on REI says that the SE 2 strap system still needs improvements...


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

tatoslap said:


> Seems like the AT vs SE argument boils down to how well the new hybrid system toe-strap is working out? The traditional straps speak for themselves but a review on REI says that the SE 2 strap system still needs improvements...


A buddy of mine bought a pair of SEs, because he really likes the idea of a toe strap. He's only tried it out once so far, and his major complain was not that the toe strap required improvement, but rather the fact that it slowed down the entire "quick entry" process. 

He noted that almost every time he strapped in, a little bit of fidgeting was required to get the straps to sit where he wanted them. Once strapped in though he said they were very comfortable and responsive, with no pressure points.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Solitaire said:


> A buddy of mine bought a pair of SEs, because he really likes the idea of a toe strap. He's only tried it out once so far, and his major complain was not that the toe strap required improvement, but rather the fact that it slowed down the entire "quick entry" process.
> 
> He noted that almost every time he strapped in, a little bit of fidgeting was required to get the straps to sit where he wanted them. Once strapped in though he said they were very comfortable and responsive, with no pressure points.


Tell him to try loosening the toe strap like a click. Might help to get it in the right position first try.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have 24 days on my nx2-at. They are great. I'm thinking of getting some se's for my other board with my fives on them.... This is my 7th year on flows and I can get my fives pretty damn tight, the nx2 design just makes it slightly easier on entry and exit, especially on bindings that aren't broken in yet......


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Argo, how's the canting bed working out for you? i'm more of a freerider but i do some small jumps of natural features. since i'm old, i just wanted to know if they help out a lot. thanks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Feels good on the knees and ankles. I think it's a 2.5 cant. Definitely Ito able and nice for all mountain riding..... Canting makes it slightly harder to flex out your board on hard pack/park.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Argo said:


> Feels good on the knees and ankles. I think it's a 2.5 cant. Definitely Ito able and nice for all mountain riding..... Canting makes it slightly harder to flex out your board on hard pack/park.


ok thanks. one dumb question,when you say "hard to flex on hardpack/park" what do you mean by that?


----------

